# [Gelöst] Downgrade libtool-2.2.10 -> libtool-2.2.6b

## nexus_seven

Hallo,

ich habe wieder mal ein Problem. Leider muss ich etwas ausführlicher anfangen. 

Ich habe gemäß der Gentoo Dokumentation mein System mit dieser Zeile in der make.conf übersetzt:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

Nun bin auf diese Anleitung gestoßen, welche mir soweit auch einleuchtet: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=140969

Habe dann 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

 aus meiner make.conf rausgenommen und nur die benötigten Pakete in package.keywords aufgenommen.

Der Befehl 

```
emerge -eav system
```

 hat mir dann auch gleich mitgeteilt, dass 85 Pakete gedowngradet werden (also Testzweig zurück auf den stabilen Zweig). Die ersten Pakete liefen auch durch, dann wurde beim Emergen was gemeckert, dass libtool-2.2.10 die Installation von libtool-2.2.6 nicht zulässt. Habe diesbezüglich libtool-2.2.10 mit 

```
emerge  --unmerge libtool
```

 deinstalliert. Seitdem habe ich das Problem, dass kaum noch was funktioniert. Weder 

```
env-update
```

 in der chroot-Umgebung noch 

```
emerge
```

 (weder in Gentoo noch in chroot) funktionieren. 

Bei 

```
emerge
```

 beispielsweise kommt dieses:

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 36, in <module>

    from _emerge.main import emerge_main

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 41, in <module>

    from _emerge.actions import action_config, action_sync, action_metadata, \

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 44, in <module>

    from _emerge.depgraph import backtrack_depgraph, depgraph, resume_depgraph

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 40, in <module>

    from _emerge.FakeVartree import FakeVartree

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/FakeVartree.py", line 11, in <module>

    from portage.dbapi.vartree import vartree

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 56, in <module>

    import re, shutil, stat, errno, copy, subprocess

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 417, in <module>

    import pickle

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/pickle.py", line 1258, in <module>

    import binascii as _binascii

ImportError: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

====================================

Error in portage.process.run_exitfuncs

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 117, in run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 511, in portageexit

    mtimedb.commit()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 23, in __getattribute__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 21, in _get_legacy_global

    CACHE_PATH, "mtimedb")

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 228, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/posixpath.py", line 67, in join

    elif path == '' or path.endswith('/'):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 77, in __eq__

    return object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')() == other

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 35, in _get_legacy_global

    portage.db = portage.create_trees(**kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 527, in create_trees

    config_incrementals=portage.const.INCREMENTALS)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/lazyimport.py", line 123, in _get_target

    __import__(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 32, in <module>

    from portage.dbapi.vartree import vartree

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 56, in <module>

    import re, shutil, stat, errno, copy, subprocess

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 417, in <module>

    import pickle

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/pickle.py", line 1258, in <module>

    import binascii as _binascii

libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

====================================

Error in atexit._run_exitfuncs:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/atexit.py", line 24, in _run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 128, in run_exitfuncs

    exec("raise exc_info[0], exc_info[1], exc_info[2]")

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 117, in run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 511, in portageexit

    mtimedb.commit()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 23, in __getattribute__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 21, in _get_legacy_global

    CACHE_PATH, "mtimedb")

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 228, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/posixpath.py", line 67, in join

    elif path == '' or path.endswith('/'):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 77, in __eq__

    return object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')() == other

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 35, in _get_legacy_global

    portage.db = portage.create_trees(**kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 527, in create_trees

    config_incrementals=portage.const.INCREMENTALS)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/lazyimport.py", line 123, in _get_target

    __import__(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 32, in <module>

    from portage.dbapi.vartree import vartree

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 56, in <module>

    import re, shutil, stat, errno, copy, subprocess

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 417, in <module>

    import pickle

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/pickle.py", line 1258, in <module>

    import binascii as _binascii

ImportError: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Error in sys.exitfunc:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/atexit.py", line 24, in _run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 128, in run_exitfuncs

    exec("raise exc_info[0], exc_info[1], exc_info[2]")

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 117, in run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 511, in portageexit

    mtimedb.commit()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 23, in __getattribute__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 21, in _get_legacy_global

    CACHE_PATH, "mtimedb")

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 228, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/posixpath.py", line 67, in join

    elif path == '' or path.endswith('/'):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 77, in __eq__

    return object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')() == other

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 35, in _get_legacy_global

    portage.db = portage.create_trees(**kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 527, in create_trees

    config_incrementals=portage.const.INCREMENTALS)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/lazyimport.py", line 123, in _get_target

    __import__(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 32, in <module>

    from portage.dbapi.vartree import vartree

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 56, in <module>

    import re, shutil, stat, errno, copy, subprocess

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 417, in <module>

    import pickle

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/pickle.py", line 1258, in <module>

    import binascii as _binascii

ImportError: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Daher kann ich auch libtool-2.2.6b nicht einfach neu installieren.

Versuche ich 

```
env-update
```

auszuführen erscheint dieses:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/env-update", line 36, in <module>

    portage.env_update(makelinks)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/lazyimport.py", line 123, in _get_target

    __import__(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/env_update.py", line 15, in <module>

    from portage.checksum import prelink_capable

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/checksum.py", line 14, in <module>

    import tempfile

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/tempfile.py", line 34, in <module>

    from random import Random as _Random

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/random.py", line 48, in <module>

    from binascii import hexlify as _hexlify

ImportError: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

====================================

Error in portage.process.run_exitfuncs

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 117, in run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 511, in portageexit

    mtimedb.commit()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 23, in __getattribute__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 21, in _get_legacy_global

    CACHE_PATH, "mtimedb")

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 228, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/posixpath.py", line 67, in join

    elif path == '' or path.endswith('/'):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 77, in __eq__

    return object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')() == other

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 35, in _get_legacy_global

    portage.db = portage.create_trees(**kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 527, in create_trees

    config_incrementals=portage.const.INCREMENTALS)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/lazyimport.py", line 123, in _get_target

    __import__(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 32, in <module>

    from portage.dbapi.vartree import vartree

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 56, in <module>

    import re, shutil, stat, errno, copy, subprocess

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 417, in <module>

    import pickle

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/pickle.py", line 1258, in <module>

    import binascii as _binascii

libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

====================================

Error in atexit._run_exitfuncs:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/atexit.py", line 24, in _run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 128, in run_exitfuncs

    exec("raise exc_info[0], exc_info[1], exc_info[2]")

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 117, in run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 511, in portageexit

    mtimedb.commit()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 23, in __getattribute__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 21, in _get_legacy_global

    CACHE_PATH, "mtimedb")

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 228, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/posixpath.py", line 67, in join

    elif path == '' or path.endswith('/'):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 77, in __eq__

    return object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')() == other

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 35, in _get_legacy_global

    portage.db = portage.create_trees(**kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 527, in create_trees

    config_incrementals=portage.const.INCREMENTALS)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/lazyimport.py", line 123, in _get_target

    __import__(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 32, in <module>

    from portage.dbapi.vartree import vartree

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 56, in <module>

    import re, shutil, stat, errno, copy, subprocess

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 417, in <module>

    import pickle

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/pickle.py", line 1258, in <module>

    import binascii as _binascii

ImportError: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Error in sys.exitfunc:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/atexit.py", line 24, in _run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 128, in run_exitfuncs

    exec("raise exc_info[0], exc_info[1], exc_info[2]")

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 117, in run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 511, in portageexit

    mtimedb.commit()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 23, in __getattribute__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 21, in _get_legacy_global

    CACHE_PATH, "mtimedb")

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 228, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/posixpath.py", line 67, in join

    elif path == '' or path.endswith('/'):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 77, in __eq__

    return object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')() == other

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 568, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 35, in _get_legacy_global

    portage.db = portage.create_trees(**kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 527, in create_trees

    config_incrementals=portage.const.INCREMENTALS)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/lazyimport.py", line 123, in _get_target

    __import__(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 32, in <module>

    from portage.dbapi.vartree import vartree

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 56, in <module>

    import re, shutil, stat, errno, copy, subprocess

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 417, in <module>

    import pickle

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/pickle.py", line 1258, in <module>

    import binascii as _binascii

ImportError: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee wie ich das wieder gerade ziehen kann?

Habe Gentoo 10.1 AMD64 installiert.

MfG nexus_sevenLast edited by nexus_seven on Wed Aug 18, 2010 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Oje, das schaut nicht gut aus....

Ein Downgrade von komplett testing zurück auf den stable Zweig (sofern es den wirklich sein muss) ist nur schwer möglich, ich würde da eher ein neu aufsetzen vorziehen. 

Und Pakete aus dem Basissystem wie zb sys-devel/libtool einfach zu deinstallieren ist erst recht keine gute Idee...

Solche Ausgaben wie folgende sollten doch zu denken geben und ernst genommen werden  :Wink:   *Quote:*   

> $ emerge -pv --unmerge libtool
> 
>  * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use
> 
>  * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before
> ...

 

Wenn du wieder zurück auf stable möchtest solltest du besser eine neunstallation vornehmen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder auf Stable wechseln, aber alle unstable Pakete in die keywords aufnehmen.

So wird dein System zwar nur nach und nach Stable, aber immerhin komplikationslos.

Was du für dein aktuelles Problem machen könntest, sofern es nötig ist das System zu retten:

Du lädst dir eine Stage3 runter und kompilierst da drin dann die libtools. Dort packst du sie mit quickpkg und emergest sie in deinem richtigen System.

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was du für dein aktuelles Problem machen könntest, sofern es nötig ist das System zu retten:
> 
> Du lädst dir eine Stage3 runter und kompilierst da drin dann die libtools. Dort packst du sie mit quickpkg und emergest sie in deinem richtigen System. 

 

Ich denke das wird so mit sys-devel/libtool nicht möglich sein..., ich würde meinen (ungetestet) das auf dem zu rettenden System ein funktionsfähiges libtool auch für die Installation eines bin-Packages benötigt würde. (ist ja aber nicht mehr vorhanden)

Auch ein chroot ins System wird ja vermutlich schon nicht mehr funktionieren da env-update tot ist.

Eventuell könnte man libtool manuell ins System entpacken, doch ob das wirklich gut geht bzw wird ....

----------

## nexus_seven

Danke für eure Unterstützung.

Gibt es nicht irgendwie ne Möglichkeit das Paket an nem anderen Rechner zu kompilieren und dann die zum Paket gehörenden Dateien zu kopieren? Damit überhaupt erstmal wieder was geht. Danach würde ich ja eh das ganze System neu übersetzen und libtool würde wieder für den betroffenen Rechner neu kompiliert.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das war ja meine Idee.

Ein anderer Rechner ist insofern meist problematisch, da er eine andere CPU, andere Optimierungen usw. hat.

Mach also Folgendes:

Stage3 auf dem kaputten Rechner entpacken

libtool emergen

quickpkg libtool

damit bekommst du eine tar.gz Datei, die du dann im / Verzeichnis des kaputten Rechners entpackst.

Daduch sollte wieder alles gehen.

Anschließend reicht ein re-emerge von libtool und Portage sollte klar kommen.

Zu dem Downgrade:

Mach es so, wie ich es dir geschildert habe. Alle Unstable-Pakete in die keywords Datei. Damit umgehst du die Downgrades.

Tobi

----------

## nexus_seven

OK, ich versuchs mal.

Ich hatte mal ne "allgemeine" 64-Bit Installation ohne CPU-Anpassung auf dem Laptop (Intel T4400) fertig gemacht und die Platte so wie sie war in den großen (Phenom II) gebaut und das System hat funktioniert. War zwar nur ne Mini Installation für distcc aber es lief auf Anhieb. Wenn ich da jetzt libtool ohne CPU Optimierung emerge sollte es ja gehen.

Und jetzt noch zur package.keyword. Wenn ich da ein Paket in einer bestimmten Version drin hab und es irgendwann mal eine neuere stabile Version gibt, wird dann automatisch die neuere Version installiert? Ich denke ja, weil ja package.keyword ja nur die dort definierten Pakete zusätzlich "freischaltet", die neue Version ist aber in der Regel "höherwertiger" und wird deshalb bevorzugt und installiert. Sehe ich das richtig so?

----------

## Necoro

Übrigens scheint dir weniger libtool als mehr die zlib zu fehlen... zu min von den Fehlermeldungen her

----------

## nexus_seven

hab aber nur libtool unmerged, und ich glaube auch ohne Abhängigkeiten

----------

## Finswimmer

 *nexus_seven wrote:*   

> Und jetzt noch zur package.keyword. Wenn ich da ein Paket in einer bestimmten Version drin hab und es irgendwann mal eine neuere stabile Version gibt, wird dann automatisch die neuere Version installiert? Ich denke ja, weil ja package.keyword ja nur die dort definierten Pakete zusätzlich "freischaltet", die neue Version ist aber in der Regel "höherwertiger" und wird deshalb bevorzugt und installiert. Sehe ich das richtig so?

 

Ja.

Denn die stable Version hat ja kein unstable-Keyword.

----------

## nexus_seven

So, da bin ich wieder.

Necoro hatte recht, es die zlib gefehlt, konnte sie anhand der Anleitung von Finswimmer auf den kaputten Rechner übertragen.

Jetzt startet der Rechnerwenigstens erstmal bis zur Anmeldung ohne Fehler, lediglich Gnome meckert noch was das Zeug hält.

Da ich jetzt aber wenigstens erstmal wieder emergen kann versuche ich mal mein Glück alleine weiter.

Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall unendlich.

Schönen Abend noch, nexus_seven

----------

